# please help id problem



## Chipperman (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Can any one tell me what this might be on my African Cichlids mouth it was a white bump for a long time and now it has a red spot in the middle of it?
Should i be giving antibiotics? He has had melafix and pimafix in his hospital tank previous to help cloudy eyes and white patches on his skin. That has cleared up and is now back with others and now eating well and appears healthy other than this. I also have maracyn plus on hand but have not used it. If maracyn is used is it vital to hospital tank him or should others be treated too incase its contagious? He has been back in main tank for 2 weeks now.

thanks for any info :lol:


----------

